# 05' GTO - Lemon?



## gt4awd (Mar 26, 2012)

Bought my 05' M6 less than half a year ago. Since then the following has happened...

Radiator failure - Cracked end cap
Coolant reservoir failure - Bad cap
A/C failure - 3 shop visits for them to finally fix it!
Driver door lock failure - Lock cylinder
Power steering pump failure - Noticed sound upon purchase. They said it was normal...

And now...

Transmission issue. Likely clutch related. A very noticeable knocking sound is present with the clutch down. Gears will occasionally grind slightly. Reverse became nearly impossible to engage. I brought this issue to their attention after two months and 5k miles as 2nd gear and reverse have always been an issue.

The car has been towed twice as of now. In the shop awaiting diagnose of transmission issue. I've only put 10k miles since purchasing. If it's the clutch they're going to not cover it as extended warranty considers normal wear and tear. I got rid of my Mercedes for this GTO expecting reliability and as of present it gives me just as much if not more of a headache with all the issues.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Buying a used muscle car and not knowing how it was treated would not make me surprised if it had some issues. The radiator is somewhat common and the AC sounds like a shop didn't know what they were doing. Generally they are reliable. Get 400 HP and a kid together and hard use usually follows.


----------



## gt4awd (Mar 26, 2012)

I've taken good care of this 05' since buying it. I would say it must have been beat on by previous owner for all these failures to happen. Dealership says it's slave cylinder and not covered by extended warranty... Also Lemon Law doesn't cover used vehicles past 15 days 500 miles so I'm screwed there.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

1/2 the issues your complaining about you knew of when you bought the car(power steering and clutch).

It doesn't mean it was beat to hell, it just means its a used car. You can't buy a used car and not expect it to never need repairs.

How many miles do you have? Any mods?


----------



## gt4awd (Mar 26, 2012)

Bought at 45,000 miles and it's now at 55,000 miles. Haven't added any mods. Vehicle came with custom magnaflow exhaust, and k&n isolated intake system. So I've discussed with this dealership and they will allow me to purchase parts myself for install. I'm planning on having the clutch replaced as well since it's only half hour more labor and want to upgrade to a streetable performance clutch. What should I go with? I found this slave cylinder or is there better options?

2005-2006 Pontiac GTO Clutch Slave Cylinder - Centric, OE replacement, Aluminum, Natural - JCWhitney

Is there any other components I should have replaced/upgraded while they have everything torn down?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

lol. They show two pictures. One is the master and one is the slave. Advance Auto has the same slave for $65. If you don't drag race take a look at CenterForce and Monster stage 2. Another good option is the LS7 clutch with matching flywheel.


----------



## gt4awd (Mar 26, 2012)

This is the correct part, right?
Buy Perfection Clutch Cylinder 900058 at Advance Auto Parts


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

gt4awd said:


> This is the correct part, right?
> Buy Perfection Clutch Cylinder 900058 at Advance Auto Parts


That is the one.


----------



## gt4awd (Mar 26, 2012)

What benefits will be gained from a billet flywheel or is the stock unit comparable? I would assume the flywheel doesn't need to be replaced, or does the Monster flywheel offer improvements to stock?


----------



## gt4awd (Mar 26, 2012)

Also, as far as the master cylinder... I've researched that it doesn't flow enough causing clutch wear, and other issues. I've noticed driving the GTO hard in races the clutch pedal tightens to the point of minimal adjustment. It will engage at an inch or so of travel whereas the normal travel is at end of release. Also, at high RPM shifts sometimes the gear doesn't want to engage! Is this what an upgraded master will resolve?

FYI, this is my first manual transmission vehicle so I'm still in the learning process. Kind of feel like should have went for the automatic, but I do enjoy having complete control over the transmission, LOL.. Something to get used to in heavy traffic and the like however...


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

It's an eight year old car. It will have some wear and deterioration problems.
There are 45,000 miles that it could have been seriously abused.
You have had the car for less then six months and mounted 10,000 miles???
As far as the master cylinder not flowing enough, I've never heard that, and there
is only one replacement (Tick) that I know about, anyway.
The older F Body slave cylinder was known to have a restricted fitting, but that is
what you have to replace with the stock GTO one, to use it.
A billet flywheel is stronger and usually lighter than a stock one.
I have an 05 6 speed with 200k on it. I've been through about ten sets
of rear tires on it and still on the original clutch.
All parts, other than normal wear ones, are original on my car

Larry


----------



## gt4awd (Mar 26, 2012)

Yes, 10,000 miles. The slave started to fail after driving 1600 miles for vacation. Had to drive the 1600 back as well of course, and it got worse. Just finished dealing with Tick for purchase of Monster Stage 1 clutch 28LB FW, and slave. I was originally going to do the stage 2, but being basically stock they recommended Stage 1. $615 with free shipping. Not to bad. He said it'll be a big improvement over stock clutch and should last 60-70k miles with abuse.

As far as this used GTO. I do expect it to have a few problems here and there. I didn't expect it to be in the shop 8 times, and towed 2 times in the span of less than half a year. My 2002 C32 AMG had 85k miles when I purchased and gave me a lot less of a hassle during my first year of ownership even being heavily modified...


----------

